# Piedmont NWR/Oconee NF open fire ban



## jscheller (Oct 25, 2016)

The refuge office said there is an open fire ban on the refuge and national forest land due to the dry conditions. Save some time, don't load any firewood.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 25, 2016)

Certainly need some rain.


----------



## Fire Eater (Oct 26, 2016)

On the way to Piedmont, 3 am thursday!


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Nov 1, 2016)

Does that include charcoal grills?


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Nov 2, 2016)

Just spoke with a ranger at Piedmont and she said camp stoves and charcoal grills are allowed just no open fires in fire pits.


----------

